
SlideGame – Free, editable slide templates - UC_Consultant
https://slidegame.io/
======
supernova87a
I think what would set this collection apart more is actual standout slides
and designs that were used to explain something or get something remarkable
accomplished. See the books of Edward Tufte, for example. What are some of the
best slides ever? That's what will keep people coming back.

Of course, that is a much harder thing to assemble than a collection of blank
slide templates. A collection of templates will just be another website that
some people visit once and then probably not visit again...

Best of luck!

~~~
jbullock35
> See the books of Edward Tufte, for example.

Better to see his manifesto on slides: "The Cognitive Style of PowerPoint:
Pitching Out Corrupts Within."
[https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/powerpoint](https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/powerpoint)

------
ceoloide
I'd recommend adding a clear and permissive license to your templates, as well
as a clear privacy policy when collecting emails.

~~~
UC_Consultant
Thanks for the feedback - I'll add a Privacy policy and look into the license

------
Karoma
Thanks, but could you link to your Privacy Policy (before I give you my email
address)?

~~~
UC_Consultant
Thanks for the feedback - I'll add asap

------
fblp
Nice one!

